# south island NZ



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

Hi, I am baout to head off to the south island of NZ and have just bought a light travel rod for kingys which I have been assured will also be good for big trout. I am extrremely limited for time so I wont be heading up to Marlborough Sound as originally hoped (I heard that was where the kings are) but will be around Queenstown, Milford Sound and the west coast. Any suggestions about where to fiish and what I might catch (spinning not bait). Pleanty of infor for trout but not much else 

Thanks
Ben


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2015)

The suggestion may be that you get the hell out of this joint and post in a fishing forum that has traffic.


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

LOL, what happenned with this forum, it used to have heaps of traffic and now SFA! I relaise it was taken over and they have put a few ads in but what else? I must have missed something


----------

